# Lviv Ukraine



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Anybody have ANY info on Mountain Biking near Lviv Ukraine?

I mean anything.... bike shop in the area, Cycling club... some random buddy... etc. etc.

Thanks,

Jonesy


----------



## Digy (Apr 17, 2006)

Might be Ukranian Bike Forum would be useful for you
http://bike.by.com.ua/forum/


----------



## marktomin (Mar 14, 2007)

I know there is a lot of mountain biking in that area. Tons in Ivano-Frankivsk for sure... mostly DH. One of the bike shops websites
http://glamourbike.com.ua/


----------

